# All purpose Erir kayak?



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking to purchase a kayak for Lake Erie. Won't be heading out too far. I know nothing about kayaks! Any recommendations?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

What is your price range?


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Few hundred dollars.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Erie is not the place to start without any kayak experience.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Echo that response. Start on a small inland lake and then think about going on Erie. A yak in your stated price range may not work on Erie. Need a yak that can take the waves and won’t kill you to paddle to get back to shore.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

A few hundred dollars won’t buy you a good enough kayak to take out on a windy day on an inland lake let alone Erie on a calm day


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, I would only be going out on a calm day. We are buying a house up on the lake this year and want to do some kayaking. Thanks!


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Everyone is right, I have a Field and Stream shadow caster its around 799.00, you are better off saving your money and purchase a kayak that you can enjoy later.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Ditto on what everyone said. I'm not trying to talk you out of kayaking Erie but maybe rent one or borrow someone's first and try it. It's not as easy or romantic as it may appear. Don't get me wrong it's fun as hell, but you have to be aware of everything at all times cuz there's always something going on. I have a sit on top and a sit inside kayak and live down by Summit Racing. If you ever want to meet up someplace you're welcome to try both of them and I will show you why you need to spend a little more to get a decent kayak. If you're dead set on running out and getting one, buy used your money should go further. Enjoy your day! your money should go further enjoy your day


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Any more brand or size recommendations?


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Hook N Book said:


> Erie is not the place to start without any kayak experience.


I have a couple dagger axis 12.5. Great kayaks! They have drop skegs witch are great in open water when it’s breezy. If you Waite to beginning of may there’s a kayak rental place on rocky river. They have all different kinds to try and you can stay in calm river or venture into Erie.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

thistubesforu said:


> *Any more brand or size recommendations?*



FOR FISHING? or just riding around???
lol,,,,, in my opinion,,,, WATCH about 50 of these videos first,,, & scrape-up a whole bunch more $$$$$$, Then try to decide! ;>)
I'VE been thinking about buying a Fat-Boy sot fishing kayak,,, FOR YEARS!
Haven't bit-the-bullet yet, cause I just can't decide! 
So someday, if need be, I'll just put riggers on my trusty 'ol Sportspal.? (it has a motor!)
MAN, I'd love to have a fishing SOT, for INSIDE of the Erie walls.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Fishing+Kayak+for+Erie


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

slashbait said:


> I have a couple dagger axis 12.5. Great kayaks! They have drop skegs witch are great in open water when it’s breezy. If you Waite to beginning of may there’s a kayak rental place on rocky river. They have all different kinds to try and you can stay in calm river or venture into Erie.


I'm not interested in a Kayak...heck, I probably couldn't get in and out of the thing. Less knowing paddling it.
I was only suggesting to the O.P. Erie isn't the best place to start out with a Kayak.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Fishing is what I was curious about. More so the bay and east harbor type stuff but if conditions were right maybe lake shore for bass. Lots of lengths out there 9’ thru 13’+ just mainly wondered if 13+ is necessary because like anything the shorter the yak the less it costs.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

thistubesforu said:


> Fishing is what I was curious about. More so the bay and east harbor type stuff but if conditions were right maybe lake shore for bass. Lots of lengths out there 9’ thru 13’+ just mainly wondered if 13+ is necessary because like anything the shorter the yak the less it costs.


Check out the Kaboat! 
Bris and Saturn make them. Extremely durable, stable, and portable. It’s a no brainer


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id go with a SOT (sit on top) this way when the rogue lake erie wave hits you (and it will), you wont get swamped.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input the kaboat looks slick but I have a 12’ boat already. Was looking at vibe sea ghost 110 or 130. Not 100 percent that I’ll even get one but definitely want to and just trying to gather as much intel as I can.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Vibe is a good yak, I saw one on Ladue. Very similar to a ocean kayak trident. Make sure you get a framed seat tho. It’ll save your back. Plus the new style of seats have a raised position vs plain fabric. Either way, sot with the self bailing scuppers are a must. The water leeches out not allowing water to flow up. These insure a dryer ride. Especially in cold water and no wet butt.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The Old Town Predator mx is stable, great seat, no wet butt, and handles big water well. I have the Ocean Kayak BIg Game2 and it’s the same hull with the same element seat (which is amazing) of the predator with different scupper placements because of the console. I know they are not cheap but if your looking to take it on big water, cheap isn’t really an option. Keep saving or try to find one preowned.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

12 - 13 ft sit on top is best in my opinion. I really like the WS Tarpon 12


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I only have a couple years experience on kayaks (more years on canoe and small boats), but in the end it will be your decision regarding folks advise / suggestion. With that said, I researched for over a year before I bought my kayak. Stability was my main factor before anything else. I ended getting a 2014 Jackson Big Tuna (14.1L × 36inW / capacity load of 600lbs+). I have taken this to many lakes including Alum on very windy days (not optimal for padding against the wind). This kayak has handled like a champ, one instance while getting back to my launch the winds were 15 to 20mph plus waves sending my yak crashing into them. The weather had changed in an instant and even the weatherman changed his forecast at last minute. My suggestion is take your time searching for the right one if your intention is Lake Erie, plus have several plans in case things go south. I was invited a couple times to Erie on kayaks, but declined as Erie can be a beast sometimes (when I go to Erie in a boat I always recall reasons not to go in a kayak). Be safe and take your time, the water/fish will always be there. Goodluck.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Tarpon 120


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

I use a 14.5 foot Slayer for going out on erie.its been good for me.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Your best bet is to Demo as many kayaks as you can.There are plenty of great shops around Ohio that will allow you to test out the boats before you buy. Backpackers shop on the west side of Cleveland as well as Clintonville Outtfitters come to mind. As far as starting on Erie, I tend to agree with some of the others that it isn't a great place to take your first yak. Small problems or weather on other bodies of water can because huge problems on Erie. Not to mention boat traffic. If you are dead set on beginning on Erie i'd recommend taking a buddy.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

RiverRunner88 said:


> Your best bet is to Demo as many kayaks as you can.There are plenty of great shops around Ohio that will allow you to test out the boats before you buy. Backpackers shop on the west side of Cleveland as well as Clintonville Outtfitters come to mind. As far as starting on Erie, I tend to agree with some of the others that it isn't a great place to take your first yak. Small problems or weather on other bodies of water can because huge problems on Erie. Not to mention boat traffic. If you are dead set on beginning on Erie i'd recommend taking a buddy.


Riverrunner recommends a Jackson!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought two intro kayaks before I finally bought my first Jackson. It took two to get me to realize I should have spent the money on a better fishing yak the first time.

My big water yak is the 'Cuda 14.4. I take it out on Caesars Creek, Pamlico Sound and the Atlantic. It handles rough water really well.

Do your research, there are a lot of good suggestions on this thread. I would encourage you to get a SOT, nothing shorter than 12' and look for an established manufacturer like Jackson, Wilderness Systems, Old Towne and the like. 

A smaller yak will be OK IF you plan to stay very close to shore or in coves.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

For the money kayaks sell for now, I bought an inflatable Kaboat, used outboard, fish finder and rod holders for under $1000. Its extremely stable and fishes two guys comfortably. No more paddling and it holds 800lbs. We can stand and fish too or sit anywhere on the pontoons. Its made of the same material as white water rafts and river rescue boats. Is stores in a closet or under a bed and fits in your car trunk. Selling my yak and car rack paid for the whole outfit including the outboard. Just imagine driving home from work and its a beautiful day and the lake is flat. Your gear is with you and you pull up to a beach or jet ski launch anywhere on the lake and launch for free to motor out and nab a quick limit. A 14ft Kaboat with a 5hp pushes me solo at 17mph and two guys at 12mph on plane sipping gas. You can easily set it up to troll for walleye or stand and cast for smallies. It has oars that come with it so if you want to paddle or stay in the zone the oars are always an option stored out of the way attached to the sides. I love this set up. No b.s....its a badass lil run and gun budget multi functional fully adaptable rig for fishing any body of water from the ocean, big lakes to small rivers and remote locations. It only drafts like 2'' of water with two guys, motor and gear. Weighs less than 80lbs in its case and is super easy to assemble and move around when inflated. You can even buy Trolly wheels that bolt on the transom and flip up or down to wheel the complete rig to the launching point. I can be unloaded and in the water in 15mins. i timed it. Youll get a system down after a few times and a c cell battery air pump does most of the inflating as you unload your gear. Check out the youtube vids of the kaboats doing extradinary things and the potential for endless modifications. Its stable enough to stand up on a lil casting deck up front too. Just my two cents about getting the most bang for your buck in a portable easy to care for and operate all purpose rig as an alternative to Kayaks. Oh, these have a one way rear drain plug that self drains the water in the boat. I filled the boat with some water and it drained out on its own when on plane. The water stayed under the drop stick air deck so our feet never got wet. I used a water hose to rinse the sand and mud off at home before storage. You can also sleep in the kaboat comfortably like being on a air matress along the bank or in the lake. I set up a tarp in an Aframe configuration tying off on the boat Drings on one side then using two sticks as poles with guylines on the other. Sit on the pontoon as a sheltered cooking area, then lower the tarp to protect you from wind and rain while you crawl inside to sleep. Try that with a kayak...lol


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Do you rep for kaboat?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

fishing pole said:


> Do you rep for kaboat?


Nope, I just really like the concept of it and highlight it’s strong points. I wont bring it up anymore.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> Nope, I just really like the concept of it and highlight it’s strong points. I wont bring it up anymore.


Don't let someone dictate that to you. Maybe it was just limitations of the written word.
Either way, I'm looking forward to hearing some reports on that boat. In fact after you commented yesterday, I watched about 20 minutes of videos of Kaboats with jet motors rolling up little tiny creeks.
All I can think is that thing would be AWESOME on the Susquehanna River.
Please, post some reports.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I meant no disrespect. I was just curious. Let's see some action out of that thing


----------

